# Repainting DnD Miniatures



## Odhanan (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been experimenting with D&D minis. Mainly, I've repainted an elf warmage from the Blood War extension set and just added highlights to a Halfling Slinger from War Drums.

Here are the results, before and after: 


















The halfling now, before, after and after:


----------



## Lalato (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job!  I have a ton of these things.  

By the way, there are a few more D&D Minis repainters over at Hordelings.com.

--sam


----------



## Odhanan (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link and comment, Lalato.


----------



## Kris (Apr 28, 2007)

Out of interest, when you say that you have 'just added highlights' to the second mini - how much work/time have you put into it? (as it looks a whole lot better than the 'dirty-faced' original  ).


----------



## Odhanan (Apr 29, 2007)

Kris said:
			
		

> Out of interest, when you say that you have 'just added highlights' to the second mini - how much work/time have you put into it? (as it looks a whole lot better than the 'dirty-faced' original  ).




15-20 minutes maybe? The steps in order were to highlight the leather, paint the face, highlight the cape, highlight the hair, and highlight/retouch the face. 

Half an hour great maximum, then varnishing (takes less than 5 mn.) the next day. 

Are you thinking about doing it yourself?


----------



## Kris (Apr 29, 2007)

> Are you thinking about doing it yourself?



It's something I have thought about (on mini's I have multiples of) …but seeing as how I've got so many unpainted metal and plastic figures that I've amassed over the years, I should probably try to get a coat of paint on some of those first


----------

